
A sad update about SideQuest – We cannot remain open source - companyhen
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest/comments/gdd9dy/a_sad_update_about_sidequest_we_cannot_remain/
======
philtar
Maybe it's me but how would going closed source solve any of this?

~~~
_bxg1
> We have seen a number of forks of SideQuest created recently circumventing
> SafeSide to facilitate piracy. This was possible for an average developer in
> part because the code was open source.

~~~
mikekchar
I wonder how much of the decision was based on pressure from Oculus.
Especially if Oculus were appearing to be a bit more relaxed about 3rd party
market places... it seems like a pretty juicy carrot to hang in front of
SideQuest.

